# Hair a little frizzy



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello,
My girl has 'frizzy' spots on her coat an not sure what to do. I comb her regularly, but her hair looks like fuzz in some spots, particularly on the top of her head and back. Any suggestions? MAny thanks


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*cotton candy coat?*

If you see Riki up close, you will see that his thick hair is a bit wiry and very wavy. It isn't the ideal coat, some call it cotton candy. I think the smooth silky coats are prettier...but he is my lover boy. I've tried all sorts of things, but he eats the best food and has the best products.  In Riki's case, it must be inherited.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lizzie has small spots of wiry and wavy coat, the most prominent spot is around her tail. She developed the wiry and wavy coat after her coat blowing stage. I feed them very healthy, balanced food and supplements. I too think that wiry and wavy coat is inherited. I am partial to silky, soft coats as they are easy to manage. Lizzie's coat is cottony soft and needs more attention. It seems to do better with Nature Specialities' "Plum Silk Shampoo" and Aloe Re-Mositurizer, even the wiry, wavy coat is better with these products.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Marble has some frizzy spots, too. I tried the Coat Handler conditioner that was recommended by others on the forum, and it has helped, especially with matts. Good luck.
Gina


----------



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Thank-you*

Hello
Thanks for all your answers. I think it is inherited now. Her dad has wonderful hair, but her mom's a wreck!I will try some of the conditioner and see if that helps. It's also winter so the air is a lot drier too


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is all frizz. His coat is a nightmare.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is a frizz ball, we just had him groomed to a puppy cut. He'll never have long silky hair! Maybe I can use that as a reason for another Hav?


----------



## colettepycha (May 8, 2010)

*wiry hair*

has anyone ever tried using coconut oil on this type of hair? Mine has a soft curly head and tail but the body is full and wirey---i read someplace that the coconut oil may help but haven't tried--I use Pure Paws and Coat Handlers conditioner....colette


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Sometimes the wiry/frizzy hair in females is due to hormones,as they can play havoc with their hair,if they have not been neutered.:mullet:


----------



## colettepycha (May 8, 2010)

thanks--she's been neutered--maybe it's hormones, probably genetics--would like it to shine more as the hair on her head is soft and shiny


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

once a week, I use about a dime-sized amount of my Moroccan Oil on each of my pups. Roscoe's hair is very light and fluffy so it tends to get a little frizzy sometimes, especially in the humidity here!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Scooter's Family said:


> Scooter is a frizz ball, we just had him groomed to a puppy cut. He'll never have long silky hair! Maybe I can use that as a reason for another Hav?


I've been thinking the same thing (about getting another). Lilly is almost one and her hair is frizzy and not getting long. She is very easy to groom though. She hasn't blown coat yet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wanting a silky coat is as good a reason for MHS as any I have heard!!!! (and secretly, it is one of my reasons too...and under 15 pounds...and a girl...and...) If you look at the front inside cover of Dorothy Goodales book that is my Cash's coat---actually that is pretty much Cash, short,short front legs and really wooly looking but cottony soft undercoat. Not to bring up the Havanese vs HSD again, but is this cottony/frizzy undercoat more true to the original dogs used to bring back the breed? not saying good or bad-- some of my best friends are Havana Silk Dogs.

if you click on this amazon link below and hit on look inside and scroll down you will see the inside cover dog (split in half...LOL)

Amazon.com: Havanese: A Complete and Reliable Handbook (Complete Handbook) (0018214107972): Dorothy Goodale: Books

Oh but to answer your question...the thing I found to work the most consistently on Cash's coat was pure paws shampoo and coat handler conditioner. But for the first time I use it in a while Isle of Dog Natural Luxury shampoo and masque made him feel like a puppy again. But it only did that the first time.

Jasper also has some kinks. His coat does best with Pantene believe it or not, but alas it makes him itch.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If anyone has The Havanese by Zoila Portuondo (excuse the spelling), Kodi's coat is like the dogs in her book. He is one big fluff of cotton, but only on his back. His head, chest, legs and tail are smooth and wavy. Shelby is silkier, but a bit wirey. She mats much more than Kodi.


----------



## colettepycha (May 8, 2010)

thanks everyone--i am using the Pure Paws shampoo and coat handler creme rinse that I dilute and spray on prior to grooming. I may try the Morrocan Oil and have just heard that coconut oil in the food once/wk --from Pet Pharmacy--is good for a dry coat....colette


----------

